# RD28 Cold start idle issues...



## drummabenno (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi there, 

I am having trouble with my rd28 which I am assuming is automatic choke.. on a cold startup it will idle fairly well for a while but when left for 2-3 mins it will suddenly drop about 500rpm and will only idle for a few seconds at this level before stalling. Also putting it in gear (auto) can stall it, but that is less of a surprise with and old, cold diesel.
When warm it actually idles higher than when it is cold, which is why I am assuming choke issues.. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!

Another point of note, it sounds like it is a controlled thing, each change in revs is fairly sudden, it's not like it gradually gets up in revs as it warms up..

Cheers,
Ben


----------

